# [DUP] Tastatur-Problem unter X

## Gast

Hallo Forum!

Leider bin ich in letzter Zeit kaum dazu gekommen, meine Gentoo-Installation fertig zu machen. Es gibt noch ein paar kleinere Probleme. Mal sehen, ob ich das am Wochenende hinbekomme...

Besonders ärgerlich ist, dass meine (Standard-) Tastatur unter X zwar mit völlig normal mit Umlauten usw funktioniert, aber die eine Taste zwischen LeftShift und "y" irgendwie tot ist. Die mit den "größer/kleiner als"-Tasten und dem Pipe-Symbol.

Das ist natürlich schon etwas unpraktisch.

Erwähnenswert ist vielleicht noch, dass auf der Konsole diese Taste funktioniert, die Umlaute aber verrückt spielen. So erscheint beim "ä" das Summenzeichen. Bei der Installation hab ich damals aber extra die dt. Tastatur gewählt.

Hier ist der Tastatur-Teil meiner xorg.conf:

```

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "Keyboard"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

EndSection

```

Unter Knoppix z.B. funktioniert die komplette Tastatur, der Eintrag ist ähnlich. Komisch...

----------

## Linuxpeter

Hier mal meine:

```

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "kbd"

    Option       "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option       "XkbRules" "xorg"

    Option       "XkbModel" "pc105"

    Option       "XkbLayout" "de"

    Option       "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

EndSection

```

----------

## Gast

Danke für den Hinweis. Habe es mal mit deiner Version probiert, das Problem bleibt aber bestehen  :Sad: 

----------

## Earthwings

Hört sich verdächtig nach

 :Arrow:   seit Umstieg aufX.org fehlen einige Zeichen 

an. Bitte dort posten, wenn nötig.

----------

